# Practice Posting >  Small Quick Change Tool Post

## old_toolmaker

This is a test.




*Small Quick Change Tool Post Plans for Sale - $5.00*



*$5.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly*

*30-day money-back guarantee.
If you purchase these plans and are not 100% satisfied, we'll refund your purchase price.*




These plans include:

A 7-page PDF manual.9 technical drawings.3 color photographs.






Feel free to post any questions you may have in this discussion, either before you purchase or during construction. Or, post pictures of your finished small quick change tool post.



*Questions about buying tool plans? See: http://www.homemadetools.net/forum/f...6068#post65876*

*$5.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly*

----------


## old_toolmaker

http://www.homemadetools.net/forum/s...191#post106483

----------

